# Worry about weight?



## j_romero

My daughter is 25 months old. She is 3 feet and weighs 40 pounds. Should I be worried? She’s very active, we eat pretty healthy I would say.


----------



## katelove

Based on the information you have provided, she is overweight. However, you need to see a health care provider for a proper assessment and advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

